# Prolonged Services and Shared Services: which #?



## mb12345 (May 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have a quick question regarding billing for prolonged services at a shard/split visit.  

I know that it is ok to bill prolonged services with the visit but which number does it go under?  Do we bill the visit under the attending or the NPP?  Does the amount of time each one spent count, for example if the NPP did the majority of the work and spent the majority of the time, do we bill under the NPP number?

Would you have any concerns regarding documentation to support billing prolonged services when the visit is shared?

Any thoughts?

THanks
Mary Beth


----------

